# help locating a grappling school



## woot (Apr 26, 2007)

Could someone direct me to a web site that could help me locate a reputable grappling school?  I am interested in Jiu-Jitsu, but Judo would be good too.

I've tried searching but am not coming up with much.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2007)

Alittle more info like where you are and where you would like to train like what city or state or even county for that matter. I know there is aalot of great ones in california and up east


----------



## woot (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm looking for a place near the St. Louis area.  I have seen some websites where you can type in where your looking and it will locate the nearest martial arts school for you, but I can't seem to locate any grappling schools.  I assume there out there, because there are amateure MMA events in the area.  I've had no luck with the yellow pages either.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2007)

Well here are a few that I googled:

http://www.absolute-martial-arts.com/

http://www.submissionjiujitsu.com/program_mma.html

http://www.absolutemartialarts.com/

http://www.stpetersmartialarts.com/

There are some places to start with.


----------



## MJS (Apr 27, 2007)

More here:

Roy Harris

Rickson Gracie


----------



## woot (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok the fact that you found those in roughly less than a minute makes me feel really stupid.  But I swear I searched for a couple hours and came up empty.  Maybe I need to take some web searching lessons too.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## zDom (Apr 27, 2007)

woot said:


> I'm looking for a place near the St. Louis area.  I have seen some websites where you can type in where your looking and it will locate the nearest martial arts school for you, but I can't seem to locate any grappling schools.  I assume there out there, because there are amateure MMA events in the area.  I've had no luck with the yellow pages either.



If you can get in GM Bong Yul Shin's Judo class

(see: http://gatewaymoodokwan.com/GM-Bong-Yul-Shin.php )

GO FOR IT ... if you can handle it. I hear the workout is pretty demanding. Be prepared to do thousands of calisthenics each week.

He is an amazing martial artist.


----------

